# Suggest future Sibelius improvements



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw this...

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/

Of course I put my 2cents in about better video sync and timecode support.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 1, 2011)

+1


----------



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought it was very interesting that they didn't have "better internal sample library" as one of the improvement options. 

Humorous, no?


----------

